# Seat spring question



## mike j (Jan 4, 2014)

Working on a crusty 20's to 30's seat that I picked up in the Copake frenzy.( Saving the really good seat for the Miami I will be getting in the future). Anyway, two of the 1/4" rod spring pieces are broken where they mount to the post. Luckily they are the two least complicated of the lot. Shaping shouldn't be much of a problem, but getting the spring in it may be. Has anyone done any tempering of this sort? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, as I'm going at it with limited smithing experience


----------

